# Natural calmer for dogs?



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

Is there such a thing as a calmer for dogs that is dog specific rather than something like a DAP diffuser? 

The little sods that live on our estate wind the dogs up (not just ours) and living in married quarters the Army are of the opinion children are never to blame:cursing:

One of my spaniels is getting very agitated and upset and there is only a short period of time til the little bastards are back at school so we'd like something short term. 

Any advice is very much appreciated...as I may commit murder otherwise!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

You can get the Dap Dog appeasing pheromones in a collar form too, it looks like one of the black rubber flea collars, Vet-Medic - the same medicines as your vet at consistently low prices. for those, or one place, although vets and Pets at home do them but tend to be more expensive.

There is also KalmAid Not a drug, supposed to be one of the most rapidly working, works within an hour or two on some dogs. For stressed nervous, unruly or fearful dogs Pet Medication, Pet Food, Pet Meds, Discount Pet Medication - VioVet - VioVet

There is also scullcap and valerian herbal to relieve anxiety nervousness good for travel sickness too. Doesnt cause drowsiness, and good for noise phobias like thinder and fireworks as well, Safe for long term use. Dorwest

Dr petals Elixirs, Flower essences, requires 8 drops per day Bach Flower Remedies. 100% Organic Natural Health Care For Animals | Dr Petals Animal Elixirs

The Last 3 were actually reccomended by a vet who is both a conventional vet and specialises in natural therapies for animals by the way.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

Treat the cause of the problem 

The Mosquito - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That should get rid of the little bastards.....:thumbup: not cheap though £438

JNE Marketing for Personal Alarms


----------



## hungover (Dec 17, 2008)

pet organics calm down cat natural dogs is good

Personally I like to imagine that it is the alcohol in it that works 

I did email the makers years ago and they said that the alcohol is just a suspension agent. You only use a teaspoon, either neat (for immediate results) or in the drinking water


----------



## essex spaniels (Jul 14, 2011)

Archer said:


> Is there such a thing as a calmer for dogs that is dog specific rather than something like a DAP diffuser?
> 
> The little sods that live on our estate wind the dogs up (not just ours) and living in married quarters the Army are of the opinion children are never to blame:cursing:
> 
> ...


Been there & done that as they say!

What we have used in the past & have worked well

Valerian, get yourself down to any health food shop/holland & barrett etc, just buy pure valarian caps which are usually between 400mg/500mg per cap
I have springers/cocker & I give them one each, depending on what time of days its happening, if during the day give it to them in the morning, if its in the eve give it to them during the afternoon, it works fairly quickly,

I use these reg when we go away in the caravan, I only have to do it the first night as they tend to bark at the slightest noise but by the next day the novelty has worn off & they quieten down


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

hyper Springer said:


> Treat the cause of the problem
> 
> The Mosquito - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Sounds perfect and tbh worth every penny....may have to set it up when we take the dogs away as surely the dogs would here it.

The little sods all less than 10 have been caught breaking into an empty house....parents response, not our little darlings!


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I use zylekene for Bailey. He is fear aggressive and whilst we're trying to deal with that it has really helped, he barely bats an eyelid when someone walks past the house, where as before he's go mental.


----------

